# Permission to join net?!



## hatchetman (12 Jun 2010)

hello to the board. This is my first post & I was snooping around looking for a pic of the "Patch" I have been reading about. I cant find it yet. Any help would be awesome. Is there any B.C. lad's on this board?
Although I don't attend church, I do pray every night for our brothers in all the hot spots to be safe & come home standing! Can't stop feeling guilty just sitting here while we have troops in Afghanistan. I find it very frustrating!
Hatch. :yellow:


----------



## hatchetman (13 Jun 2010)

Thats different. 130 of you read my 1st post but no one replies or waves at a fellow vet. No sweat, catch ya later! Nothing heard, out. :-X


----------



## kratz (13 Jun 2010)

This is not an official board. You have not posted a meaningful post in an appropriate forum on these boards. 
Yes, there are people from all parts of Canada and those who have had active service.  Everyone has a role. Simple as that.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jun 2010)

Maybe if you'd given some detail about the 'Patch' you're looking for, you would have got a response.

At any rate, welcome.


----------



## Rogo (13 Jun 2010)

welcome.   Post changed, sorry all.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jun 2010)

Rogo said:
			
		

> While this is all nice and dandy, what patch and religion aside thanks but if you feel guilty I'm sure there is a local legion that will appreciate your service.  Before I was old enough to apply for officer training I did a ton of volunteer work at the local legion. Nothing makes you feel better than getting to know some vets and giving them a hand here and there.
> 
> Either way, Welcome.



He is a vet and doesn't have to get to know what the Legion is about. I've been watching your responses around the board, like here and the .50 cal thread. I'm going to strongly suggest that for a 19 year old ROTP guy, with zero experience and TI, you yank in the attitude real quick. We're not going to put up with it here.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## 57Chevy (13 Jun 2010)

hatchetman said:
			
		

> Thats different. 130 of you read my 1st post but no one replies or waves at a fellow vet. No sweat, catch ya later! Nothing heard, out. :-X



Welcome aboard hatchetman.
Always admired a man with explosive proficiency.
Let us know what patch you are looking for...........we'll find it


----------



## Franko (13 Jun 2010)

Permission to join net granted. Monitor these means at all times and conduct radio checks every hour. Out.

 ;D


*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Rogo (13 Jun 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> He is a vet and doesn't have to get to know what the Legion is about. I've been watching your responses around the board, like here and the .50 cal thread. I'm going to strongly suggest that for a 19 year old ROTP guy, with zero experience and TI, you yank in the attitude real quick. We're not going to put up with it here.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff



I apologize.   I had not noticed that in his post.

Hatch, I apoligize.


----------



## armychick2009 (13 Jun 2010)

Hello hatchetman, 

Do you mean a patch as in a biker's patch? For veterans? If so, please PM me. A friend of mine is heavily into this from the veteran's perspective and I can put you into contact with him. He had one that nearly spanned the entire back of his jacket, it was a bit on the enormous side but looks pretty awesome. 

And, don't fret too much if people don't respond right away on these boards. People usually only reply if they have an answer for you or if it pertains to them.


----------



## mariomike (13 Jun 2010)

hatchetman said:
			
		

> This is my first post & I was snooping around looking for a pic of the "Patch" I have been reading about. I cant find it yet. Any help would be awesome. Is there any B.C. lad's on this board?
> Although I don't attend church, I do pray every night for our brothers in all the hot spots to be safe & come home standing! Can't stop feeling guilty just sitting here while we have troops in Afghanistan. I find it very frustrating!
> Hatch. :yellow:



Hi Hatchetman. 
Is this the "patch" you are referring to?:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59570/post-552571.html#msg552571
( Please see Reply #28. )


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Jun 2010)

Rogo said:
			
		

> I apologize.   I had not noticed that in his post.
> 
> Hatch, I apoligize.



Rogo if you don't start following the advice of your own signature you will be introduced to the Warning System. Grow up! You are now on our radar.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## hatchetman (18 Jun 2010)

Hello again & thank you for your replies! I didn't know that I was in the wrong room but I will find my way around fairly quickly. The patch I was referring to was one that is available from this web site. I had heard it was pretty nice but have not seen it yet.
I joined in Sept 81 & forced into retirement in Sept of 92. Served in Gagetown, CFB Europe, Winterpeg & Petawawa. Overseas was Europe again, Cyprus, tour #45 & Baghdad Iraq in 1988. I have also worked with JTF 2 in the 80's. I will get some time soon to check out the other area's here & chat with you all! I am busy right now with a project that you will hear about in the near future when it launches. It involves Veterans & those who support them. More to follow!
Hatch.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Jun 2010)

hatchetman said:
			
		

> I have also worked with JTF 2 in the 80's.



You're going to have to do better than that:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Task_Force_2



> *Formed in 1993*, Joint Task Force 2 (JTF 2) ......


----------



## hatchetman (19 Jun 2010)

Some day when I know you better I will! 
pro Patria.
Hatch.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jun 2010)

We'll grant you some slack for being in Cyprus under Jimmy Cox, but that only goes so far.


----------



## hatchetman (19 Jun 2010)

"i survived the Jimmy Cox tour"!!! Wow, lots of memories there! a lot of men thought he was crazy but the training was finally realistic! He did stirr the pot in Cyprus though, Got some tempers flaired with the turks when we re took Beaver lodge. I thought for sure we would be squeezing off a few rounds over that one! :nod:
Is he still serving? Were you there on that tour?
Hatch.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jun 2010)

No, I wasn't on that tour, I was in 2RCR when you guys deployed and on an extra-regimental posting by the time you came home.

BGen Cox is retired, and working as a consultant n Ottawa.

You may find others from 3RCR on the regimental board here - http://www.theroyalcanadianregiment.ca/forum/index.php


----------

